# Hogue rubber grip for a 6906 on a 669 frame.....



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got my grip in for my 669. I called the company and they did not list a grip anymore for the 2nd gen 669.
I took a chance and ordered a rubber grip for a 6906 and just finished mating it to a 669. It will work fine, but you will have to break out the dremmel tool. The 6906 grip has a squared corner at the bottom rear of the butt. The 669 has a rounded edge, so you will have to dremmel out the square angle of the grip for the grip to come together around the 669 frame. It is a cut and fit, cut and fit, excercise, but it does work and feels great in my hand. 
However, if you didnt like the grip before due to the width of the double stacked mag then the Hogue might not be for you...............hope this helps someone., Mike


----------

